# Just Received the Fall 2015 Update...Again



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Turned on TVs today with the Welcome to the Fall 2015 Update message, which I also received on 11/30/15. Current version on my Roamio is 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-840. Also just checked the Mini with got an update too.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Lrscpa said:


> Turned on TVs today with the Welcome to the Fall 2015 Update message, which I also received on 11/30/15. Current version on my Roamio is 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-840. Also just checked the Mini with got an update too.


Just an update to the original update (bug fixes).

Scott


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Just an update to the original update (bug fixes).
> 
> Scott


 Yeah. No commercial skip, at least not yet. Mine installed the wrong IP address. I had to go back and re-install the Wi-fi net.


----------



## nickg420 (Apr 28, 2015)

Still no SkipMode....

What the heck Tivo? I'm not buying a Bolt!! 

Get on the ball!!


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

nickg420 said:


> Still no SkipMode....
> 
> What the heck Tivo? I'm not buying a Bolt!!
> 
> Get on the ball!!


 Me neither, Nick.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

From what I understand the differences between 20.5.6-RC14 and 20.5.6-RC21 mostly have to do with HDMI bugs in RC14, including both audio and video issues.

I've also read in another thread that it may fix an unspecified Netflix problem. I think this update was also supposed to fix a rare issue that made 20.5.6-RC14 fail to install properly on some TiVo units (which had temporarily halted the widespread deployment of 20.5.6) but I'm not certain about that.


----------



## Tivoguy41 (Dec 6, 2015)

tim1724 said:


> From what I understand the differences between 20.5.6-RC14 and 20.5.6-RC21 mostly have to do with HDMI bugs in RC14, including both audio and video issues.
> 
> I've also read in another thread that it may fix an unspecified Netflix problem. I think this update was also supposed to fix a rare issue that made 20.5.6-RC14 fail to install properly on some TiVo units (which had temporarily halted the widespread deployment of 20.5.6) but I'm not certain about that.


Well if it was, it didn't fix them. I still have to press the Tivo Central button before I turn on my tv or I will get "resolution not supported"


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Tivoguy41 said:


> Well if it was, it didn't fix them. I still have to press the Tivo Central button before I turn on my tv or I will get "resolution not supported"


What output resolutions do you have configured on the TiVo and what does your TV support?

Scott


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Tivoguy41 said:


> Well if it was, it didn't fix them. I still have to press the Tivo Central button before I turn on my tv or I will get "resolution not supported"


Yep, here too.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

It has fixed the problem for some people; me, for example. I seem to remember that the last time we had HDCP issues it took a couple of releases to fix them for everybody.


----------



## nickg420 (Apr 28, 2015)

Any speculation on when SkipMode will roll out to Roamios nationally?


----------



## shoman1994 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mine didn't update... still on RC14 even after a reboot and a call in.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

My Roamio Pro just said it updated also (after I already had the update from December). Now I get strange audio problems. Often on NFL broadcasts, I don't hear the commentators and only have annoying game sounds. When I turn my receiver off and on again sometimes the problem is fixed. One time an entire show seemed to have no audio except during commercials. What the heck are they doing? How do I report this?


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Well in my case, I haven't had any issues with HDMI. I got my Roamio pro about 2 weeks before RC14 came out. When I first got it, I had Netflix issues where Netflix would freeze up and you had to reboot the unit. After RC14 came out, that problem cleared up. Now RC21, a version of that trouble is back. You're watching Netflix, the red circle starts up like it's buffering. It gets to 25% and quits. Your are then told by the unit it has lost internet connectivity, reboot router. But it's not the router, the TIVO has put some fake ip address in. Your go thru the setup and get your correct IP back. I wonder if I manually assign that IP if it will fix that issue. Any thoughts, anyone?

By the way, i might mention that the fake ip it uses was also in the unit right after the RC21 was downloaded.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

ericr74 said:


> My Roamio Pro just said it updated also (after I already had the update from December). Now I get strange audio problems. Often on NFL broadcasts, I don't hear the commentators and only have annoying game sounds. When I turn my receiver off and on again sometimes the problem is fixed. One time an entire show seemed to have no audio except during commercials. What the heck are they doing? How do I report this?


I've been having this issue off and on as well. . Thought it was my receiver starting to go...

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

I was sure it was my receiver as well. My last Denon started having audio problems, and I was starting to curse the name Denon. I guess it's just TiVo that needs the cursing. Come on TiVo!

By the way Paul. Go Broncos!!


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

So does Netflix still crash the box when exiting? I am afraid of to even try. 

The hdmi issues in the last release were pretty bad. So bad I think it was causing my tv to reboot. Who knows. It is a known issue with samsungs but I had never had the problem until this release and it seems to have stopped since the update. Just bizarre. 

Still having stream issues. The Roamio stream component is just junk. 

No more betas or priority lists for me.


----------



## dsando (Sep 12, 2015)

Roamio Basic - I have been on 20.5.6-RC14 since the first few days of release. I have not experienced any of the problems posted here with the exception of the occasional blue circle. I received 20.5.6-RC21 several days ago. I have had 1 random reboot a few minutes after exiting Netflix while watching a show recording on my other Roamio OTA. 

Netflix has become unwatchable due to audio drop outs. Video HDMI connected to Panasonic projector. Audio connected to sound system via Optical out.

I tried exiting out of Netflix, pausing, rebooting. Audio would drop about every few minutes or so, just long enough to miss a word or two. I ended up firing up Netflix on another device and Netflix was fine on it. I have not noticed any audio dropout anywhere but in Netflix.


----------



## dsando (Sep 12, 2015)

ericr74 said:


> My Roamio Pro just said it updated also (after I already had the update from December). Now I get strange audio problems. Often on NFL broadcasts, I don't hear the commentators and only have annoying game sounds. When I turn my receiver off and on again sometimes the problem is fixed. One time an entire show seemed to have no audio except during commercials. What the heck are they doing? How do I report this?


I had this issue last weekend during the playoff games. It was like the center channel audio was missing, and I only had left/right and rear left/right. I chalked it up to an issue in the NFL broadcast, but I started having problems with Netflix audio dropout this weekend and came here to post and ran accross your post, maybe it was a Tivo issue too....


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

dsando said:


> I had this issue last weekend during the playoff games. It was like the center channel audio was missing, and I only had left/right and rear left/right. I chalked it up to an issue in the NFL broadcast, but I started having problems with Netflix audio dropout this weekend and came here to post and ran accross your post, maybe it was a Tivo issue too....


Same exact problem here. It only started after my TiVo updated to RC21.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Weird, my Roamio was in Pending Restart mode for a few days (since early Saturday morning). I thought that it avoided 2AM hard cutoff but still would reboot at some point when it wasn't being used? I finally just rebooted it early this morning.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

I manually rebooted mine, and I haven't had the audio problem since. Hopefully that's all it needed?


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

This solves the audio problem for me. Whenever I lose audio, I just hit rewind for a couple of seconds and the select Play. Normally, I then get audio in the part of the recording where it was missing before.


----------



## shoman1994 (Jan 17, 2016)

dsando said:


> Roamio Basic - I have been on 20.5.6-RC14 since the first few days of release. I have not experienced any of the problems posted here with the exception of the occasional blue circle. I received 20.5.6-RC21 several days ago. I have had 1 random reboot a few minutes after exiting Netflix while watching a show recording on my other Roamio OTA.
> 
> Netflix has become unwatchable due to audio drop outs. Video HDMI connected to Panasonic projector. Audio connected to sound system via Optical out.
> 
> I tried exiting out of Netflix, pausing, rebooting. Audio would drop about every few minutes or so, just long enough to miss a word or two. I ended up firing up Netflix on another device and Netflix was fine on it. I have not noticed any audio dropout anywhere but in Netflix.


I have the same audio drop outs on Netflix... Its very annoying. I'm still on RC14


----------

